# Critique some pics please



## fletcher6490 (Nov 9, 2005)

It's funny, when you look in the mirror you think you are actually bigger than you are.


----------



## hp192003 (Nov 9, 2005)

Without sounding fruity you're looking good. 

How long have you been training? Whatever you're doing, keep it up!


----------



## juggernaut2005 (Nov 9, 2005)

hp192003 said:
			
		

> Without sounding fruity you're looking good.
> 
> How long have you been training? Whatever you're doing, keep it up!



fruit cup


----------



## eastbaylifter (Nov 9, 2005)

Hey hp, didn't know the rule here?  Body building forums give straight guys a guilt-free zone for complimenting other guys on their physiques.  Just don't try it in the locker room though.


----------



## GFR (Nov 9, 2005)

You look to be in good shape  
low body fat and good proportion..


----------



## lnvanry (Nov 9, 2005)

Your facade shot is OK

side shot is good 

back shot...needs some beef, or maybe a lesson in posing


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Nov 9, 2005)

lnvanry said:
			
		

> Your facade shot is OK
> 
> side shot is good
> 
> back shot...needs some beef, or maybe a lesson in posing



Agreed.
You look much better than a lot of guys!


----------



## The13ig13adWolf (Nov 9, 2005)

nice work  . keep it up.


----------



## Premiere (Nov 9, 2005)

overall you look....especially side shot....back needs a little more work IMO, but all in all you're looking good man


----------



## BigDyl (Nov 9, 2005)

Lets see the wheels that can put up 400 LB's.


----------



## kwajaln (Nov 9, 2005)

fletcher . . . it's funny that you posted this today because when I was on the forum last night I noticed your avatar and thought that you looked great, especially your bi's. Keep it up! I am personally at about 12% bodyfat and trying to get in the single digits so I am rather envious of your 7.6!


----------



## fletcher6490 (Nov 9, 2005)

Thanks guys

About them 400 lb wheels...I'm working on that, my legs are actually quite punny (sp?) and weak

I've been working real hard on my back, I just started training my back correctly about 3 months ago so give me another 6 months.

It's weird because I have always had above average size bi's.  I remember being a little kid and impressing people with my arms...I guess that's the only muscle genetically I might have an advantage on an average person.  

Hopefully in 6 months I will be able to post some impressive pics of my back and legs


----------



## fletcher6490 (Nov 9, 2005)

as long as the the13ig13adwolf sais I look good, i'm happy.  

What an ass on her


----------



## fletcher6490 (Nov 9, 2005)

hp192003 said:
			
		

> Without sounding fruity you're looking good.
> 
> How long have you been training? Whatever you're doing, keep it up!



Off and on for a few years, but after doing a lot of reading on here i've just started training right for about 3 months.

I wish I could take back all the time I spent in the gym doing nothing but chest and bi's to replace with a lot of back and legs...if only I would of found this site a few years ago.

By the way, does anyone know of a magic pill to help me put on 20 lbs.


----------



## god hand (Nov 9, 2005)

not bad, but work on your abs. How much do u weight?


----------



## god hand (Nov 9, 2005)

my bad didnt read your sig


----------



## hp192003 (Nov 10, 2005)

fletcher6490 said:
			
		

> Off and on for a few years, but after doing a lot of reading on here i've just started training right for about 3 months.
> 
> I wish I could take back all the time I spent in the gym doing nothing but chest and bi's to replace with a lot of back and legs...if only I would of found this site a few years ago.
> 
> *By the way, does anyone know of a magic pill to help me put on 20 lbs.*



yea... but im pretty sure they're illegal. Are you on any supplements at the mo?


----------



## fletcher6490 (Nov 10, 2005)

> yea... but im pretty sure they're illegal. Are you on any supplements at the mo?



Just the occasional creatine and protein shake.


----------



## soxmuscle (Nov 10, 2005)

a magic pill?  you can't be serious.


----------



## fletcher6490 (Nov 11, 2005)

> a magic pill? you can't be serious.



It was a joke.  I guess it wasn't a very funny one.


----------



## Skate67 (Nov 11, 2005)

You are my height.  Even when i was around 160 (im about 138 now  ) your bench is way higher than mine ever was and im willing to bet most of your other lifts are too.

I'd say you are doing very good.  Be nice to see some more mass on you tho.  Like Im one to talk   .  Whats your diet like?


----------



## The13ig13adWolf (Nov 12, 2005)

fletcher6490 said:
			
		

> as long as the the13ig13adwolf sais I look good, i'm happy.
> 
> What an ass on her


----------



## The13ig13adWolf (Nov 12, 2005)

god hand said:
			
		

> not bad, but work on your abs. How much do u weight?


abs are built primarily in the kitchen.


----------



## Incognegro (Nov 12, 2005)

^^haha! That's good.


J


----------



## fletcher6490 (Nov 12, 2005)

> I'd say you are doing very good. Be nice to see some more mass on you tho. Like Im one to talk  . Whats your diet like?



Not as good as i'd like, but i'm trying.  I've been packing 2 sandwiches for work, so I don't eat some bullshit fastfood and I drink a lot of water(that's easy cause I work for Hinckley Spings).  I'd say I eat maybe 4 meals a day, but I know I don't eat enought calories to gain weight.  I don't know how some of you people stick with your crazy diet's, like counting calories and protein and all that other good stuff.  I wish I could keep myself that motivated.


----------



## fletcher6490 (Nov 12, 2005)

by the way, I weighed myself at the gym yesterday and I went from 144.4 to 145.1...doesn't sound like much, but it's the most i've weighed for a while.


----------



## PreMier (Nov 12, 2005)

You are lean.. and uhhh skinny that is all.  Keep up the hard work.


----------



## Stu (Nov 12, 2005)

you have definition, now you just need to add some mass


----------



## The13ig13adWolf (Nov 12, 2005)

fletcher6490 said:
			
		

> Not as good as i'd like, but i'm trying.  I've been packing 2 sandwiches for work, so I don't eat some bullshit fastfood and I drink a lot of water(that's easy cause I work for Hinckley Spings).  I'd say I eat maybe 4 meals a day, but I know I don't eat enought calories to gain weight.  I don't know how some of you people stick with your crazy diet's, like counting calories and protein and all that other good stuff.  I wish I could keep myself that motivated.


this is not as hard as it sounds. the first couple weeks are a bitch and then it becomes second nature. your next move is fixing your diet my friend.


----------



## stucknsc2005 (Nov 12, 2005)

Saw your signature and said your abs are ripped...Not to sure about that. Not cutting you down. 400lb squat I would like to see.  Anyhow if you are going for lean then I guess you are doing a good job. 

 I can vouch for the counting calories etc. It is hard work. I don???t primarily count calories. My wife and I keep only healthy foods in the house. I work in the corporate world and all my colleges are into bodybuilding so we all bring dishes and snacks that are healthy and push each other. This helps during the day so we do not cheat.  I eat an ass load of food. Depending on your job dieting can be hard.  

 Keep up the good work and continue to strive towards your goals.


----------



## fletcher6490 (Nov 13, 2005)

No no no...The ripped up abs and 400 lb squat is part of my goals, nowhere does it say I can do a huge squat nor does it say I have ripped up abs.

And you guys talk about gaining weight like it's nothing but trust me i've tried time after time to gain weight and it just doesn't work.  Some people gain weight easy and some don't...it's all genetics, and i'm trying to confuse mine.

I know there are people out there just like me; workout all the time, eat a shitload of food, are pretty damn strong for there size but can't gain any damn weight.  Trust me, i'll take my metabolism over an obese persons (and i'm sure a lot of overweight people on this board would also) but when you train real hard and you can't gain a damn pound you start to get a little peturbed.

But thanks for the good feedback and suggestions


----------



## Stu (Nov 13, 2005)

if you're not gaining weight then you need to eat more food. it is that simple


----------



## Bazooka Tooth (Nov 13, 2005)

looking good man, 140 is light, but your bench is good for the weight, keep up the good work


----------



## The13ig13adWolf (Nov 13, 2005)

Stu said:
			
		

> if you're not gaining weight then you need to eat more food. it is that simple


what he said.


----------



## Incognegro (Nov 13, 2005)

I've got the same problem that you have w/ weight gain. I think it just takes time. But yet again you've probably been at this a lot longer than I have. I've only been hardcore since June of this year.


J


----------



## stucknsc2005 (Nov 13, 2005)

I never meant to cut you down. Don't take it that way please.  I am also in the same boat you are in. Well was in the same boat. Last august 2004 I started working out and working on my diet. I was 5'10" and couldn???t get past 150lbs. When I weighed 155 I thought I was the shiznit.  Today I am still 5'10" Duhh...but I weigh 210 lbs.  People suggest that you eat every 2 hours or so. Well this doesn???t work for me. I can eat every two hours and sit my ass on the couch and still not gain weight.  

 What has worked for me is to put an ass load of calories in me. I drink Ensure with High Protein. each ensure drink has about 350 calories in it. I drink 2 in the morning with my breakfast, 1 at lunch and 2 right before I go to bed. I work out 4-5 days a week. I also take supplements like others. The only supplements I take are creatine and nitric oxide. I do inject 2.5cc's of test Sundays and Wednesdays. Have your blood work done. I bet you have a thyroid issue.  There are medical reasons for people not gaining weight. Mine happened to be thyroid.  I have what you call a hyperactive thyroid. Once I got this regulated I put on weight. As you can tell I started out at 150 and now I am 210. Of course I am not as lean as the rest but that is not my goal.  I have 17% body fat.  

 Hope this helps you. To find out if you have thyroid issues go to your local family doctor as he can order a blood test for you.


----------



## Stu (Nov 13, 2005)

stucknsc2005 said:
			
		

> I never meant to cut you down. Don't take it that way please. I am also in the same boat you are in. Well was in the same boat. Last august 2004 I started working out and working on my diet. I was 5'10" and couldn???t get past 150lbs. When I weighed 155 I thought I was the shiznit. Today I am still 5'10" Duhh...but I weigh 210 lbs. People suggest that you eat every 2 hours or so. Well this doesn???t work for me. I can eat every two hours and sit my ass on the couch and still not gain weight.
> 
> What has worked for me is to put an ass load of calories in me. I drink Ensure with High Protein. each ensure drink has about 350 calories in it. I drink 2 in the morning with my breakfast, 1 at lunch and 2 right before I go to bed. I work out 4-5 days a week. I also take supplements like others. The only supplements I take are creatine and nitric oxide. I do inject 2.5cc's of test Sundays and Wednesdays. Have your blood work done. I bet you have a thyroid issue. There are medical reasons for people not gaining weight. Mine happened to be thyroid. I have what you call a hyperactive thyroid. Once I got this regulated I put on weight. As you can tell I started out at 150 and now I am 210. Of course I am not as lean as the rest but that is not my goal. I have 17% body fat.
> 
> Hope this helps you. To find out if you have thyroid issues go to your local family doctor as he can order a blood test for you.


 i would say that the 5mls of test you are injecting each week probably has something to do with your weight gain


----------



## stucknsc2005 (Nov 13, 2005)

Yes, I am sure the test has something to do with my weight gain. But I did not start injecting until I got to 185.  I had thyroid issues. Got that fixed and gained weight.


----------



## fletcher6490 (Nov 13, 2005)

Maybe it is a thyroid problem, who knows i've never got that kind of thing checked out.  

I'm only looking to gain about 25 pounds cause I am trying to go for that lean look.  The fact that i'm having a hard time gaining weight is definetly holding back my strength increases, i've been stuck on the same weight for probably 2-3 months.



> I never meant to cut you down. Don't take it that way please.


No hard feelings man, I was just saying that I haven't met those goals yet (the abs and squat thing).  Shit, I wish I could squat 400 pounds.  I do appreciate the advise though...Maybe i'll try some of that ensure.


----------



## rjbarron (Nov 13, 2005)

Good job...keep up the good work.  Just eat and eat for that size.


----------



## haggo (Nov 13, 2005)

wow how did you get your upper arm that big..... can u just do bicep training and come out with the result?? looking good man... i wanna be where you are... prob take me a year.. well done


----------



## fletcher6490 (Nov 13, 2005)

> wow how did you get your upper arm that big..... can u just do bicep training and come out with the result?? looking good man... i wanna be where you are... prob take me a year.. well done



Thanks man, appreciate it.  I've always had decent size arms, so I think a lot of it has to do with genetics.  The fact that I worked for FedEx for 2 1/2 years lifting heavy ass boxes and lifting 5 gallon bottles of water for Hinckley Springs also helped I think.
I don't do extra bicep work or anything like that...In fact I don't even do biceps anymore, I figure my back workout hits them hard enough.


----------



## fletcher6490 (Nov 15, 2005)

weighed myself at the gym today and i'm back to 144 lbs  

Fuck it, i'm gonna go on a new diet...Nothing but McDonalds


----------

